
Gaslighting - theBashShell
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaslighting
======
verdverm
Just went through this and was forced out of a job once I became aware of what
this term means. Good to get educated on this so you can avoid the suffering I
have known

~~~
perl4ever
It's become awfully trendy recently to talk about gaslighting when the term is
usually superfluous.

For example:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constructive_dismissal](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constructive_dismissal)

~~~
verdverm
I wasn't really paying attention or noticing until a couple weeks ago when I
learned it. I cannot speak to trends, but it does not seem an uncommon topic
right now. There's a lot of stress and anxiety in the world right now, more
than usual. Maybe this partly explains the uptick.

------
adeveloper870
One does not know this is happening until you've distanced yourself from the
person gaslighting you.

Source: experience

------
jbirer
Not related to technology

~~~
klyrs
It's something many of us face in toxic work environments. Like RSI, it's good
to familiarize yourself with the warning signs.

